# Canyon Service nicht vorhanden



## Jan74 (10. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde
Auch mich hat es jetzt erwischt. Ich warte seit 25.09 auf mein Strive CF 9.0. Leider musste ich mein Ende August 2018 erworbenes Bike aufgrund eines defektes zur Reparatur und dann auch gleich zum Service anmelden. Also konnte ich es seitdem nicht mehr nutzten. 6 Wochen lang habe ich auf den Retourenschein gewartet. Dann war es endlich soweit. AM 15.11 habe ich dann endlich einen Kostenvoranschlag erhalten. In diesem wurden einige Dinge die ich angemeldet hatte nicht erwähnt aber ein komplett Rahmen würde mir in Rechnung gestellt. Diesen haben ich dann widersprochen da mir mein Original Rahmen nicht zur Verfügung gestellt werden konnte und Canyon es nicht schafft einzelne Teile zu tauschen. Bei telefonischer Rücksprache wurde mir der 26.11 als Bearbeitung Termin genannt. Nachdem ich aber immer noch kein Feedback aus der Technik auf meinen widersprochenen Kostenvoranschlag bekam,  habe ich mich dann am 26.11 wieder bei den Kollegen gemeldet. Die versicherten mir das sich ein Techniker bei mir melden würde. Dieser hat sich dann auch gemeldet und ich konnte mit ihm die Punkte durchgehen. Ich hatte bei der Anmeldung einen Service für Gabel und Sattelstütze angegeben. Man sagt mir das sich der Bearbeitungs Termin auf den 16.12 verschoben habe (warum auch immer) und das bei diesem Service weiter 3 Wochen eingeplant werden müssten. Bei einem Rad dieser Preiskategorie schonmal ein Witz. Also gut sagt ich ihm , dann kein Service sondern nur die Reparatur der Anbauteile durchführen. Naja jetzt ist der 10.12 also 11 Wochen ohne Rad und es ist immer noch nicht eingetroffen.

Zum Rad: eigentlich echt ein Gutes Bike.
Der Service : Ich denke nicht das man hier von einem Service reden kann.
An alle kauft kein Canyon. Falls doch , hoffe ich ihr könnt alles selber warten bzw. kennt jemand der das für euch macht.
Musste mal sein

Ride (hoffentlich bald wieder) on


----------



## aufgehts (10. Dezember 2019)

Zum Verständnis,
Was ist kaputt?
Service wofür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (10. Dezember 2019)

Konfuzius sagt: Schicke niemals dein ganzes Rad für irgendwelche Arbeiten zu Canyon.


----------



## Jan74 (10. Dezember 2019)

Den Anschlag (Carbon Hinterbau oberrohr) für das Schaltauge am Rahmen hat es aufgesplittert. Ich denke damit muss ich jetzt halt leben .
Service für Gabel (leichtes Spiel) und für die Sattelstütze (auch leichtes Spiel).
Ich habe es auch nur gemacht da das bike eben gerade ein Jahr alt wurde.


----------



## Tbuschi (11. Dezember 2019)

Tut mir leid für Dich, bisher habe ich nicht solche Probleme bei Canyon gehabt.


----------



## Triturbo (11. Dezember 2019)

Triturbo schrieb:


> canyon-ein-grosses-missverstaendnis-service-und-qualitaet-0
> 
> aktuelle-antwortzeiten-vom-service-2-wochen
> 
> ...



Und es geht schon wieder los.


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Dezember 2019)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Und es geht schon wieder los.


Wieder los gehen kann es nur wenn es zwischendurch auch mal aufgehört hätte


----------



## Tbuschi (11. Dezember 2019)

Jan74 schrieb:


> Den Anschlag (Carbon Hinterbau oberrohr) für das Schaltauge am Rahmen hat es aufgesplittert. Ich denke damit muss ich jetzt halt leben .
> Service für Gabel (leichtes Spiel) und für die Sattelstütze (auch leichtes Spiel).
> Ich habe es auch nur gemacht da das bike eben gerade ein Jahr alt wurde.



Ist denn der Anschlag einfach so gesplittert?


----------



## bobbycar (11. Dezember 2019)

Du reklamierst (u.a.) einen Rahmendefekt und Dir wird der Kauf eines neuen Rahmens nahegelegt? Verstehe ich das richtig? Mit welcher Begründung?


----------



## hardtails (11. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Jan74 (11. Dezember 2019)

Das Schaltauge ist im Wiegetritt nach hinten /oben ausgerissen und hat dabei den Anschlag … naja siehe selbst 

Zur Gewährleistung :
Ein Gewährleistungsantrag wird abgelehnt, da es sich um eine Beschädigung durchäußere mech. Krafteinwirkung handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (11. Dezember 2019)

Das selbe Problem gibt's auch im YT Forum, und das gleiche Drama bei der Bearbeitung..... Versender halt


----------



## Hammer-Ali (11. Dezember 2019)

Ohne Rechtsschutzversicherung ne schwierige Angelegenheit.
Canyon weigert sich ja zumeist hartnäckig separat ne Schwinge bzw. ne Strebe zu verscherbeln.
Auch wenn das rechtlich betrachtet mehr als fragwürdig ist.


----------



## bobbycar (11. Dezember 2019)

Beim Anblick des Bikes kamen mir zwei Gedanken kurz hintereinander: a) krass, sowas passiert doch nicht von alleine b) hmm, wüsste kein Szenario, bei dem das eigenverschuldet passiert.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich will mich jetzt gar nicht darüber auslassen ob das nun ein Gewährleistungsfall ist oder nicht.

Jedenfalls trifft Canyon innerhalb der üblichen Gebrauchszeit, welche bei nem MTB zumindest 6 Jahre betragen dürfte, dem Käufer gegenüber aus Treu und Glauben eine lückenlose Ersatzteilbereitstellungspflicht. Was nicht heißt das jedes einzelne Schräubchen getrennt angeboten wird, aber eine Trennung zwischen Hauptrahmen und den Streben des Hinterbaus sollte das jedenfalls mitumfassen.

Der Vergleich aus dem KfZ-Bereich macht es deutlich:
Man stelle sich vor ein Achsschenkel eines einjährigen Skodas macht schlapp, meinetwegen auch mit erwiesenen Eigenverschulden, und Skoda sagt daß sie nur ne komplette Rohkarosse zusammen mit den Achsschenkeln im Tausch anbieten 

Ich würde mir das keinesfalls gefallen lassen!


----------



## --- (11. Dezember 2019)

Jan74 schrieb:


> ch denke damit muss ich jetzt halt leben .


Auch das lässt sich bestimmt fixen. Musst halt aus eigener Tasche zahlen. Aber so verdreht es dir alle naselang das Schaltauge.
Ich würde jetzt schauen das ich mein Bike schnell wieder zurück bekomme und dann scheiß auf Canyon. Zukünftig halt woanders kaufen.


----------



## Tbuschi (11. Dezember 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Der Vergleich aus dem KfZ-Bereich macht es deutlich:
> Man stelle sich vor ein Achsschenkel eines einjährigen Skodas macht schlapp, meinetwegen auch mit erwiesenen Eigenverschulden, und Skoda sagt daß sie nur ne komplette Rohkarosse zusammen mit den Achsschenkeln im Tausch anbieten
> 
> Ich würde mir das keinesfalls gefallen lassen!



Warum muss es denn jetzt Skoda sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (11. Dezember 2019)

WIe begründet Canyon denn nun, dass Sie ihrer Garantiepflicht offenbar nicht nachkommen wollen?


----------



## bobbycar (11. Dezember 2019)

"Achse zu fest angezogen"? 
"Schaltwerk falsch montiert"? 
oder der Klassiker: "Fehlerhafte Montage des Kunden"?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (11. Dezember 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Warum muss es denn jetzt Skoda sein


Aus Gründen..


----------



## Jan74 (11. Dezember 2019)

bobbycar schrieb:


> "Achse zu fest angezogen"?
> "Schaltwerk falsch montiert"?
> oder der Klassiker: "Fehlerhafte Montage des Kunden"?



Ein Gewährleistungsantrag wird abgelehnt, da es sich um eine Beschädigung durchäußere mech. Krafteinwirkung handelt.
Laut Nachfrage :Könnte ein loses schaltwerk die Ursache sein.

Aber hätte ich dann nicht Problem beim Schalten haben müssen?!

Naja was mich derzeit wirklich stört, das sie es dann innerhalb dieser Zeit nicht schaffen den gewünschten Service durchzuführen.
Stellt dir vor du bringst dein Auto in die Werkstatt und man sagt dir das dauert jetzt aber 12 Wochen . Zudem können wir das Auto nicht komplett reparieren.


----------



## filiale (11. Dezember 2019)

Jan74 schrieb:


> Stellt dir vor du bringst dein Auto in die Werkstatt und man sagt dir das dauert jetzt aber 12 Wochen . Zudem können wir das Auto nicht komplett reparieren.



Mein VW hatte ein defektes Kühlmittelpumpenghäuse. Ist ein bekannter Fehler bei VW, kommt somit häufiger vor. Das war erst in 5 Wochen wieder lieferbar (in Worten fünf !)...mein VW Händler hat es dann geschafft in 1 Woche das Teil zu besorgen...das sind zwar keine 12 Wochen, aber ein Freund von mir hat auch 3 Monate auf ein Teil für sein Motorrad gewartet.


----------



## backinblack76 (11. Dezember 2019)

Canyon kann kein Ersatzteil liefern da keine Rahmenteile gelagert werden. Sie haben keine Teile .  Defekt = Mülltonne , sehr Nachhaltig


----------



## Habitat84 (11. Dezember 2019)

Wie wird das schaltauge denn eigentlich befestigt das es sich überhaupt verdrehen kann? Ernst gemeinte frage...


----------



## Jan74 (11. Dezember 2019)

Denke das es eigentlich als Sollbruchstellen dient. Wird mit einer Schraube vermute M3 befestigt


----------



## Habitat84 (11. Dezember 2019)

Eigentlich waren ja mal die schaltaugen die sollbruchstelle   Mittlerweile sind die so stabil das es den rahmen schrottet.
Im übrigen, wenn dein schaltwerk lose gewesen wäre hättest du das gemerkt. 
was ist mit der m3 schraube passiert? Abgerissen?


----------



## el martn (11. Dezember 2019)

bobbycar schrieb:


> WIe begründet Canyon denn nun, dass Sie ihrer Garantiepflicht offenbar nicht nachkommen wollen?



Sorry, aber was ist eine “Garantiepflicht“?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (11. Dezember 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was ist eine “Garantiepflicht“?


"Garantieerfüllung", "Einhalten rechtlicher Pflichten" oder schlicht "Kundenrechte" - nenn es, wie Du willst: der TE hat verstanden, was ich meinte.


----------



## Habitat84 (11. Dezember 2019)

Wenn eine hersteller eine freiwillige garantie gibt dann muss er diese auch im Umfang der garantiebestimmungen gewähren. Also kein hü oder hopp je nach kunde.


----------



## Jan74 (11. Dezember 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren ja mal die schaltaugen die sollbruchstelle   Mittlerweile sind die so stabil das es den rahmen schrottet.
> Im übrigen, wenn dein schaltwerk lose gewesen wäre hättest du das gemerkt.
> was ist mit der m3 schraube passiert? Abgerissen?



die Schraube war noch im Gewinde. Das schaltauge hat es an der Schraube halbiert. Also quer durchgerissen


----------



## bobbycar (11. Dezember 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Wenn eine hersteller eine freiwillige garantie gibt dann muss er diese auch im Umfang der garantiebestimmungen gewähren. Also kein hü oder hopp je nach kunde.


Es gibt ja gesetzliche Richtlinien, fern der freiwilligkeit. Und die besagt: 2 Jahre. So. Das theoretisch. Blöd halt, dass zumindest in unserem Land die Beweispflicht nach 6 (oder 12?) Monaten beim Kunden liegt, d.h. der Kunde kann nur für recht kurze Zeit sagen "hier, is kaputt, haste nicht richtig konstruiert" und der Hersteller muss nachbessern oder Ersatz bereit stellen. Nach dieser kurzen Zeit muss der Kunde beweisen, dass ein Defekt nicht durch seine Anwendung, sondern aufgrund der Konstruktion an sich, derr Wertigkeit, der Erstmontage zustande gekommen ist. Und das ist fast unmöglich. Leider nutzen genau das viele Hersteller, auch im Bikebereich, und von der eh schon überschaubaren 2-Jahresgarantie bleibt kaum mehr was ürbig.


----------



## Antlion90 (12. Dezember 2019)

Bei dem Schadensbild sollte man doch klar beweisen können, dass das Schaltauge nicht seiner Bestimmung nach gekommen ist und somit ein Fehler beim Hersteller "Canyon" zugrunde liegt. Wie sonst hätte sich das Schaltauge Vertikal teilen können und der hintere Teil hebelt sich komplett Richtung Rahmen. Sollte wenn eigentlich horizontal abfallen. Hast du eventuell noch mehr Bilder?

Bezüglich Rahmen und Ersatzteile, ist es ja bei Canyon klar, wenn in Taiwan gefertigt und zu großen Mengen die Stückzahl nur für ca. eine Saison ausgelegt werden, dass da nichts mehr von dem Model nachkommen kann - geschweige von Einzelteilen.


----------



## S-H-A (12. Dezember 2019)

Antlion90 schrieb:


> Bei dem Schadensbild sollte man doch klar beweisen können, dass das Schaltauge nicht seiner Bestimmung nach gekommen ist und somit ein Fehler beim Hersteller "Canyon" zugrunde liegt. Wie sonst hätte sich das Schaltauge Vertikal teilen können und der hintere Teil hebelt sich komplett Richtung Rahmen. Sollte wenn eigentlich horizontal abfallen. Hast du eventuell noch mehr Bilder?
> 
> Bezüglich Rahmen und Ersatzteile, ist es ja bei Canyon klar, wenn in Taiwan gefertigt und zu großen Mengen die Stückzahl nur für ca. eine Saison ausgelegt werden, dass da nichts mehr von dem Model nachkommen kann - geschweige von Einzelteilen.



Taiwan? Nie. Wohl eher Billigstlohnland. Bangladesch, Vietnam etc..


----------



## write-only (12. Dezember 2019)

Soweit ich weiß werden Canyon Räder von Fairly Bike in Taiwan gebaut, zumindest die aus Plastik.


----------



## sun909 (12. Dezember 2019)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Es gibt ja gesetzliche Richtlinien, fern der freiwilligkeit. Und die besagt: 2 Jahre. So. Das theoretisch. Blöd halt, dass zumindest in unserem Land die Beweispflicht nach 6 (oder 12?) Monaten beim Kunden liegt, d.h. der Kunde kann nur für recht kurze Zeit sagen "hier, is kaputt, haste nicht richtig konstruiert" und der Hersteller muss nachbessern oder Ersatz bereit stellen. Nach dieser kurzen Zeit muss der Kunde beweisen, dass ein Defekt nicht durch seine Anwendung, sondern aufgrund der Konstruktion an sich, derr Wertigkeit, der Erstmontage zustande gekommen ist. Und das ist fast unmöglich. Leider nutzen genau das viele Hersteller, auch im Bikebereich, und von der eh schon überschaubaren 2-Jahresgarantie bleibt kaum mehr was ürbig.



Du verwechselst hier die gesetzliche Gewährleistung (24 Monate mit Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten zu Ungunsten Käufer) mit der freiwilligen Garantieleistung des Herstellers...

Die letztere war aufgrund der Auslegung der Garantiebestimmungen bei Canyon in der Vergangenheit nicht das, auf das ich persönlich mich verlassen würde 

Grüße


----------



## swindle (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich für meinen Teil muss mich hier für Canyon aussprechen, auch wenn die Abwicklung etwas zäh war: Für mein Torque habe ich einen komplett neuen Rahmen bekommen nachdem mein Hinterbau extrem spiel gehabt hatte. zunächst habe ich von Canyon diverse Ersatzteile, wie zb. Yoke oder Buchsen, bekommen und als das nichts nützte habe ich das Rad zu Canyon nach Koblenz gebracht (war beruflich zufällig in der nähe), wo ich zuvor einen Termin vereinbart habe, einen Tag später war das Rad repariert und zu mir ins Allgäu gesandt. Gekauft habe ich das Rad Ende November 2018. Die erste Mail dazu ging ca. im Mai raus. Vermutlich hat da sowieso noch die Beweislast beim Hersteller gelegen gemäß §§434 ff. BGB. Durch den Austausch sollte aber die Gewährleistung auf den ersetzten Rahmen erneut beginnen. Für die restlichen Komponenten natürlich nicht. Aber bei den Fahrwerksteilen würde ich eh direkt auf Fox bzw. bei Bremsen/Antrieb auf SRAM zugehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialized99 (12. Dezember 2019)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Beim Anblick des Bikes kamen mir zwei Gedanken kurz hintereinander: a) krass, sowas passiert doch nicht von alleine b) hmm, wüsste kein Szenario, bei dem das eigenverschuldet passiert.


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass irgend etwas die Kette im Käfig des Schaltwerks blockiert hat. das führt dann dazu, dass die eingeleitete Kraft das Schaltwerk mit Schaltauge über den Kettenzug in den Rahmen zieht. Das Schaltauge/Schaltwerk steht auf dem Foto ja auch verdreht da.
Ist mir auch schon passiert. Kleiner Ast blockierte die Kette im Käfig. Schaltwerk und Schaltauge sowie 9 Speichen Schrott.
Ist natürlich nicht Eigenverschulden sondern Pech.
Viel Glück bei der weiteren Abwicklung?


----------



## DR_Z (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich denke hier wird wieder vieles in einen Topf geworfen, fern jeden Sachverstandes.
Die kleine M3-Schraube hat überhaupt keine Bedeutung für die Belastbarkeit der Schaltwerksmontage. Das muss schon jedem einleuchten, der diese winzige Schraube sieht. Die Schraube hält nur das Schaltwerk an seinem Platz wenn das Hinterrad gelöst oder ausgebaut ist. ich habe meinen Sportfreunden schon oft den Zusammenhang erklärt und dass man auch bei demontiertem Hinterrad aufpassen muss wenn man das Schaltwerk seitlich belastet. Deswegen immer bei Reparaturarbeiten im Feld die Steckachse wieder in die Schwinge schieben wenn man das Rad ausgebaut hat.
Wenn die Hinterachse fest angezogen ist, dann ist auch das Schaltwerk mittels Schaltauge fest am Rahmen.
Sollte aber ein Stock ins Hinterrad geraten und das Schaltwerk mitdrehen, dann hält das keine Schaltwerksbefestigung aus.
Leider sind die Schaltaugen (wie weiter oben schon geschrieben wurde) oft so stabil, dass alles kaputt geht, nur nicht das Schaltauge.
Diesen Fall hatten wir die Tage auch: Schaltwerk verzogen - Schaltauge unversehrt.
Es ist sehr schwer sich einen Schadensverlauf vorzustellen außer "Stock im Hinterrad oder im Kettenspanner"
Ich will damit nicht die teilweise grauenhaften Versäumnisse im Canyon-Service rechtfertigen.


----------



## On07 (12. Dezember 2019)

Die Freude mit dem Stock hatte ich auch schon.
Mein Schaltauge ist dabei aber gebrochen, da hatte ich wohl Glück wenns da nix einzeln gibt.


----------



## specialized99 (12. Dezember 2019)

On07 schrieb:


> Mein Schaltauge ist dabei aber gebrochen, da hatte ich wohl Glück wenns da nix einzeln gibt.


Hängt wohl auch davon ab welchen Gang man grade drin hat.  Bei den äusseren Ritzeln wird das Schaltwerk mehr nach oben/vorne gezogen, bei den inneren verdreht es sich mit dem Schaltauge. Die Kräfte werden mehr seitlich auf das Schaltauge wirken.


----------



## Rudirudi (12. Dezember 2019)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Diesen Fall hatten wir die Tage auch: Schaltwerk verzogen - Schaltauge unversehrt.
> Es ist sehr schwer sich einen Schadensverlauf vorzustellen außer "Stock im Hinterrad oder im Kettenspanner"



Kann das auch bei anderen Marken passieren, dass ein solcher Schadenshergang den Rahmen beschädigt, ist also quasi ‚Lebensrisiko‘ oder ist das schlicht ungeschickt konstruiert?


----------



## Habitat84 (12. Dezember 2019)

Rudirudi schrieb:


> Kann das auch bei anderen Marken passieren, dass ein solcher Schadenshergang den Rahmen beschädigt, ist also quasi ‚Lebensrisiko‘ oder ist das schlicht ungeschickt konstruiert?



gab es kürzlich erst an irgend einem yt meine ich. An nem cannondale hab ich das auch schon gesehen. Konstruktiv könnte man das sicherlich besser lösen, dann würde es aber wohl oft nicht mehr so gefällig aussehen. Ich meine das das schaltauge so schön formschlüssig im hinterbau integriert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DR_Z (12. Dezember 2019)

Rudirudi schrieb:


> Kann das auch bei anderen Marken passieren, dass ein solcher Schadenshergang den Rahmen beschädigt, ist also quasi ‚Lebensrisiko‘ oder ist das schlicht ungeschickt konstruiert?


Das Problem ist, dass ein Stock, der in das Hinterrad gerät, auch ohne dass du weiter trittst bis zum Stillstand des Bikes weiter bewegt wird. Hierbei wird alles zerstört was dem Stock im Weg ist wenn er stabil genug ist. Wegen der großen Kräfte kann man sich nicht wirklich dagegen schützen.
Ich kenne alle Varianten an allen Bikes weil wir oft auf Natur-Singletrails unterwegs sind und da immer einiges rum liegt. Wenn wir manchmal quer durch ein Waldstück fahren müssen weil der Trail nach einem Sturm durch Bäume verlegt ist und viele Äste auf dem Boden liegen, dann sage ich schon mal: Achtung, Schaltaugenkiller 
Gerade jetzt, mit dem vielen Laub auf dem Boden, sieht man die Aststücke auch nicht.
Was soll ich sagen? Wir kennen das Risiko und versuche ihm auszuweichen aber ab und zu erwischt es einen von uns.
Die einzige Rettung für den Rahmen wäre ein Schaltauge mit einer funktionierenden Sollbruchstelle.


----------



## Jan74 (12. Dezember 2019)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Ich denke hier wird wieder vieles in einen Topf geworfen, fern jeden Sachverstandes.
> Die kleine M3-Schraube hat überhaupt keine Bedeutung für die Belastbarkeit der Schaltwerksmontage. Das muss schon jedem einleuchten, der diese winzige Schraube sieht. Die Schraube hält nur das Schaltwerk an seinem Platz wenn das Hinterrad gelöst oder ausgebaut ist. ich habe meinen Sportfreunden schon oft den Zusammenhang erklärt und dass man auch bei demontiertem Hinterrad aufpassen muss wenn man das Schaltwerk seitlich belastet. Deswegen immer bei Reparaturarbeiten im Feld die Steckachse wieder in die Schwinge schieben wenn man das Rad ausgebaut hat.
> Wenn die Hinterachse fest angezogen ist, dann ist auch das Schaltwerk mittels Schaltauge fest am Rahmen.
> Sollte aber ein Stock ins Hinterrad geraten und das Schaltwerk mitdrehen, dann hält das keine Schaltwerksbefestigung aus.
> ...


Es wurde hier nie die Schrauben für etwas verantwortlich gemacht. Es ging einzig und allein um das schaltauge. Steht aber auch so im Text. 
Das ganze passierte im wiegetritt auf einem waldweg. Kein Ast vorhanden. ?


----------



## bobbycar (12. Dezember 2019)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Steckachse wieder in die Schwinge schieben


... ?!?!


----------



## Habitat84 (12. Dezember 2019)

Jan74 schrieb:


> Es wurde hier nie die Schrauben für etwas verantwortlich gemacht. Es ging einzig und allein um das schaltauge. Steht aber auch so im Text.
> Das ganze passierte im wiegetritt auf einem waldweg. Kein Ast vorhanden. ?


Deine Kassette sieht aber schon ein wenig holzig aus


----------



## Jan74 (12. Dezember 2019)

Nadelwald ?


----------



## bobbycar (13. Dezember 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Du verwechselst hier die gesetzliche Gewährleistung (24 Monate mit Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten zu Ungunsten Käufer) mit der freiwilligen Garantieleistung des Herstellers...
> 
> Die letztere war aufgrund der Auslegung der Garantiebestimmungen bei Canyon in der Vergangenheit nicht das, auf das ich persönlich mich verlassen würde Grüße


Gewährleistung (Sachmängelhaftung) muss ein Händler gewähren, eine Garantie ist das, was Hersteller versprechen.
Gut, vielleicht habe ich die Gewährleistung als Garantie gezeichnet. Aber Hersteller und Händler sind hier ja eins. Außerdem geht es um die Eckpunkte bzgl der Beweislastumkehr, nicht um Klugscheißerei.


----------



## Tbuschi (13. Dezember 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> . bei Bremsen/Antrieb auf SRAM zugehen.



Hast Du da eine Email oder Telefonnummer die Privatkunden betreut?
Ich meine SRAM macht da nichts über Privatkunde.


----------



## Antlion90 (13. Dezember 2019)

Rudirudi schrieb:


> Kann das auch bei anderen Marken passieren, dass ein solcher Schadenshergang den Rahmen beschädigt, ist also quasi ‚Lebensrisiko‘ oder ist das schlicht ungeschickt konstruiert?



Man kann es natürlich um einiges auch besser konstruieren.


----------



## specialized99 (13. Dezember 2019)

Jan74 schrieb:


> Das ganze passierte im wiegetritt auf einem waldweg. Kein Ast vorhanden.


Eine Möglichkeit fällt mir noch ein. An meinem Spectral on hatte ich folgenden Defekt: die Schraube mit der man den Abstand der oberen Führungsrolle zum größten Ritzel einstellt , also das Schaltwerk gegen das Schaltauge nach hinten spannt, hatte sich in das Schaltauge eingearbeitet und war irgenwann ganz durchgerutscht. Dadurch hakte sich die obere Führunsrolle in die größeren Ritzel ein und blockierte.
Ich habe mir ein neues Schaltauge bestellt, war in zwei Tagen da, habe es montiert und festgestellt, dass die Stirnfläche der Einstellschraube, bei korrekter Schaltwerkseinstellung nur mit ca 3o% der Fläche am Schaltauge aufliegt. Stahlschraube und Aluschaltauge , ist klar wo das endet.
Ich habe dann Fotos gemacht und mich mit Canyon in Verbindung gesetzt. Die waren super nett und haben die Sache auch schnell bearbeitet.
Ich habe dann noch ein Schaltauge gratis bekommen. Nach Aussage des Kundendienstes war so ein Schaden noch nie aufgetreten, deshalb sah man auch keinen Anlass das Schaltauge zu überarbeiten.
Ich hänge mal die Fotos an.


----------



## el martn (13. Dezember 2019)

Jan74 schrieb:


> Das ganze passierte im wiegetritt auf einem *waldweg. Kein Ast* vorhanden. ?




Ich versuche jetzt schon die ganze Zeit mir vorzustellen, wie ein Wald ohne Äste aussieht??




Jan74 schrieb:


> Nadelwald




super, jetzt ist dann Canyon auch bei jedem Platten schuld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan74 (13. Dezember 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Ich versuche jetzt schon die ganze Zeit mir vorzustellen, wie ein Wald ohne Äste aussieht??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also mache Überlegungen Hier sind schon sehr interessant . 
waldweg/Forstweg/Wirtschaftsweg. Wie auch immer. Oft Kiesel Matsch Laub und 2 Spurig. (Hoffentlich kommt das jetzt nicht zu Verwechslungen)
sorry , natürlich derzeit ab und zu auch Äste. Siehe Forstarbeiten. ?

kein Pfad oder Trail ... was noch.


----------



## saturno (13. Dezember 2019)

das wird ein toller weihnachtsfred, mal schauen ob es vor jahreswechsel beendet ist. bestellt schon mal popcorn nach, könnte eng werden.......


----------



## empik (13. Dezember 2019)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem gibt's auch im YT Forum, und das gleiche Drama bei der Bearbeitung..... Versender halt


Ich fahre seit 2012 YT und hatte schon einige Male Kontakt mit dem Service, ich hab mein Rad oder Teile schon ein paar Mal einschicken müssen und war immer zufrieden. Ein Freund von mir hatte diesen Sommer+ Herbst seine liebe Not mit dem Canyon-Support. Kein Vergleich, der Support von YT ist deutlich besser als der von Canyon.


----------



## vice-president (13. Dezember 2019)

specialized99 schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit fällt mir noch ein. An meinem Spectral on hatte ich folgenden Defekt: die Schraube mit der man den Abstand der oberen Führungsrolle zum größten Ritzel einstellt , also das Schaltwerk gegen das Schaltauge nach hinten spannt, hatte sich in das Schaltauge eingearbeitet und war irgenwann ganz durchgerutscht. Dadurch hakte sich die obere Führunsrolle in die größeren Ritzel ein und blockierte.
> Ich habe mir ein neues Schaltauge bestellt, war in zwei Tagen da, habe es montiert und festgestellt, dass die Stirnfläche der Einstellschraube, bei korrekter Schaltwerkseinstellung nur mit ca 3o% der Fläche am Schaltauge aufliegt. Stahlschraube und Aluschaltauge , ist klar wo das endet.
> Ich habe dann Fotos gemacht und mich mit Canyon in Verbindung gesetzt. Die waren super nett und haben die Sache auch schnell bearbeitet.
> Ich habe dann noch ein Schaltauge gratis bekommen. Nach Aussage des Kundendienstes war so ein Schaden noch nie aufgetreten, deshalb sah man auch keinen Anlass das Schaltauge zu überarbeiten.
> Ich hänge mal die Fotos an.


Kann es sein das Schaltwerk und Kassette nicht zusammen passen?


----------



## filiale (14. Dezember 2019)

Ich denke ein Canyon macht nur Sinn wenn man Vorort + - 50km wohnt. Da lässt sich vieles schneller klären. Traurig aber wahr. Der Laden ist einfach zu schnell gewachsen und die Strukturen dafür nicht parallel angepasst worden sondern nachträglich zu spät. Das Ergebnis zeigt sich jetzt.
Ein Freund von mir arbeitet in einem IT Laden der seitens der Geschäftsführung nicht schneller wachsen möchte. Aufträge sind tonnenweise vorhanden. Die könnten Personal im hohen 2stelligen Bereich sofort einstellen. Schon seit Jahren.  Stattdessen lehnen sie lieber Aufträge ab und liefern Qualität.


----------



## specialized99 (14. Dezember 2019)

vice-president schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Schaltwerk und Kassette nicht zusammen passen?


Nein, 1. ist ab Werk so konfigutriert, 2. XT 11fach Trigger, Schaltwerk und Kasette ( was soll da nicht passen?), 3. hat über 1000km ohne Probleme funktioniert und mit dem neuen Schaltauge auch wieder.
Man sieht die Schwachstelle auf den Bildern ja auch deutlich. Ebenso , dass das Schaltwerk richtig eingestellt ist.


----------



## vice-president (14. Dezember 2019)

specialized99 schrieb:


> Nein, 1. ist ab Werk so konfigutriert, 2. XT 11fach Trigger, Schaltwerk und Kasette ( was soll da nicht passen?), 3. hat über 1000km ohne Probleme funktioniert und mit dem neuen Schaltauge auch wieder.
> Man sieht die Schwachstelle auf den Bildern ja auch deutlich. Ebenso , dass das Schaltwerk richtig eingestellt ist.



Auf deinen Bildern sieht man so manches - nur nichts deutlich.
Wenn die Einstellschraube zu weit eingeschraubt wird weil das Schaltwerk sonst das zu große Ritzel nicht packt kann die Schraube schon mal drüber rutschen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (14. Dezember 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich denke ein Canyon macht nur Sinn wenn man Vorort + - 50km wohnt. Da lässt sich vieles schneller klären. Traurig aber wahr. Der Laden ist einfach zu schnell gewachsen und die Strukturen dafür nicht parallel angepasst worden sondern nachträglich zu spät. Das Ergebnis zeigt sich jetzt.
> Ein Freund von mir arbeitet in einem IT Laden der seitens der Geschäftsführung nicht schneller wachsen möchte. Aufträge sind tonnenweise vorhanden. Die könnten Personal im hohen 2stelligen Bereich sofort einstellen. Schon seit Jahren.  Stattdessen lehnen sie lieber Aufträge ab und liefern Qualität.


Es ist sicher auch eine Frage der Organisation, ja, und die ist umso schwerer ordentlich hinzubekommen,je größer der Laden wird. Aber Andere kriegen das ja auch gebacken. Man sollte heutzutage schon erwarten können daß Reklamationen zeitnah und transparent bearbeitet werden. 

Zudem sehe ich bei Canyon da auch noch was systematisches dahinter.

Die kriegen sicher Rahmen und Schwinge jeweils zusammen im Karton aus Fernost geliefert und wollen die partout nicht auseinanderrupfen. Zudem soll das Lager wohl klein gehalten werden.


----------



## vice-president (14. Dezember 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Es ist sicher auch eine Frage der Organisation, ja, und die ist umso schwerer ordentlich hinzubekommen,je größer der Laden wird. Aber Andere kriegen das ja auch gebacken. Man sollte heutzutage schon erwarten können daß Reklamationen zeitnah und transparent bearbeitet werden.
> 
> Zudem sehe ich bei Canyon da auch noch was systematisches dahinter.
> 
> Die kriegen sicher Rahmen und Schwinge jeweils zusammen im Karton aus Fernost geliefert und wollen die partout nicht auseinanderrupfen. Zudem soll das Lager wohl klein gehalten werden.


Irgendwo müssen die Preise ja her kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (14. Dezember 2019)

vice-president schrieb:


> Irgendwo müssen die Preise ja her kommen.


Ja, da scheint man bei Canyon chronisch unterbesetzt zu sein. Ein böser Wille steht da sicher nicht dahinter. Also was die Kommunikation betrifft. Was die Kettenstreben betrifft schon.


----------



## DR_Z (14. Dezember 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ja, da scheint man bei Canyon chronisch unterbesetzt zu sein. Ein böser Wille steht da sicher nicht dahinter. Also was die Kommunikation betrifft. Was die Kettenstreben betrifft schon.


Du siehst das entspannt aber die Betroffenen leiden darunter. Ich würde wahnsinnig, wenn mein Spectral (mindestens 2x/Woche unterwegs) mal Ärger machen würde und ich Canyon dringend bräuchte. 
Eine Freundin, die ca. 100km von Canyon entfernt wohnt, hatte mehrfach technische Probleme, die sie immer vort Ort gelöst bekam. Bike hinbringen, Reparatur aushandeln, Bike abholen und eigentlich immer zufrieden. Die Jungs unmittelbar um die Werkstatt herum haben wohl ihren Job im Griff - wenn ein Mädel dort aufschlägt  
Ich hatte an einem Rose-Bike ein Problem mit der Carbon-Schwinge. Die Schwinge war auf Lager und wurde problemlos getauscht. So wie viele Serviceleistungen bei Rose selbstverständlich sind.


----------



## specialized99 (14. Dezember 2019)

vice-president schrieb:


> Wenn die Einstellschraube zu weit eingeschraubt wird weil das Schaltwerk sonst das zu große Ritzel nicht packt kann die Schraube schon mal drüber rutschen.


Eben das ist das Problem, wobei die Schraube , rein von der Länge her, noch einiges weiter reingedreht werden könnte. Wäre die Anlagefläche am Schaltauge nicht so kurz wäre das auch kein Problem. Welchen Sinn sollte eine so lange Einstellschraube denn haben wenn man den Verstellbereich garnicht nutzen soll?
Canyon hat dieses Schaltauge ja auch extra für diesen Rahmen und die verbaute Shimanoschaltung konstruiert. Wie geschrieben : ich habe da nichts verändert.
Mir ging es um das Problem des TE, wenn das an seinem Bike genauso ist wäre der Schaden weder Pech noch Eigenverschulden sondern aufgrund eines falsch konstruierten Schaltauges entstanden. Dann müßte Canyon den Schaden kostenlos ersetzen.


----------



## el martn (14. Dezember 2019)

Nächste Woche werden die Tage wieder länger...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (14. Dezember 2019)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Du siehst das entspannt aber die Betroffenen leiden darunter. Ich würde wahnsinnig, wenn mein Spectral (mindestens 2x/Woche unterwegs) mal Ärger machen würde und ich Canyon dringend bräuchte.
> Eine Freundin, die ca. 100km von Canyon entfernt wohnt, hatte mehrfach technische Probleme, die sie immer vort Ort gelöst bekam. Bike hinbringen, Reparatur aushandeln, Bike abholen und eigentlich immer zufrieden. Die Jungs unmittelbar um die Werkstatt herum haben wohl ihren Job im Griff - wenn ein Mädel dort aufschlägt
> Ich hatte an einem Rose-Bike ein Problem mit der Carbon-Schwinge. Die Schwinge war auf Lager und wurde problemlos getauscht. So wie viele Serviceleistungen bei Rose selbstverständlich sind.


Ein Kumpel von mir hatte im Sommer Probleme mit nem Gewinde-Inlet in einer der Kettenstreben seines Canyons wenige Tage vor unseren Alpen-X. Der ist dann nach nem Telefonat mit dem Kundenservice kurzerhand aus Kassel "mal eben" mit dem Rad im Auto zu Canyon gefahren, und ihm wurde dann auch wirklich in wenigen Stunden geholfen.  

Wenn er das Rad eingeschickt hätte würde es vermutlich auch zu Weihnachten noch nicht wieder da sein.. ?


----------



## DR_Z (14. Dezember 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hatte im Sommer Probleme mit nem Gewinde-Inlet in einer der Kettenstreben seines Canyons wenige Tage vor unseren Alpen-X. Der ist dann nach nem Telefonat mit dem Kundenservice kurzerhand aus Kassel "mal eben" mit dem Rad im Auto zu Canyon gefahren, und ihm wurde dann auch wirklich in wenigen Stunden geholfen.
> 
> Wenn er das Rad eingeschickt hätte würde es vermutlich auch zu Weihnachten noch nicht wieder da sein.. ?


Also funktioniert die Werksttt auch bei männlichen Kunden, umso besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. Dezember 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hatte im Sommer Probleme mit nem Gewinde-Inlet in einer der Kettenstreben seines Canyons wenige Tage vor unseren Alpen-X. Der ist dann nach nem Telefonat mit dem Kundenservice kurzerhand aus Kassel "mal eben" mit dem Rad im Auto zu Canyon gefahren, und ihm wurde dann auch wirklich in wenigen Stunden geholfen.
> 
> Wenn er das Rad eingeschickt hätte würde es vermutlich auch zu Weihnachten noch nicht wieder da sein.. ?



Das meinte ich: Canyon kaufen nur, wenn man die Werkstatt Vorort in Anspruch nehmen kann. Die sind echt bemüht. 

Mein Exceed hatte mal ein lockeres Gewinde (Nietmutter) am Flaschenhalter. Ich wollte es selbst nicht mit einer Nietzange nachziehen, da ich nicht wußte ob das Carbon einen Schaden hat. Also kurz zur Werkstatt, Problem geschildert, er hat es nachgezogen und den Fall aufgenommen (für spätere Reklamationen). Hält bis Heute wunderbar. Wegen sowas das Rad einschicken geht gar nicht. Was würde Greta dazu sagen


----------



## Cubie (15. Dezember 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Was würde Greta dazu sagen


"mir egal, hauptsache ich krieg nene Sitzplatz im ICE "


----------



## el martn (15. Dezember 2019)

Die soll wieder mit ihren vollcarbon Segelschiff ökologisch reisen. 
Vielleicht rechnet sie mal aus, wie oft sie das Schiff nutzen muss, bis der "Fußabdruck" des Schiffes auf ein verträgliches Maß gesunken ist....

Egal, wo waren wir stehen geblieben?
Ja, richtig, Canyon ist doof.
Also weiter...


----------



## DR_Z (15. Dezember 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Wie wird das schaltauge denn eigentlich befestigt das es sich überhaupt verdrehen kann? Ernst gemeinte frage...


Das Schaltauge wird mit einer M3-Schraube an der Schwinge befestigt. Das ist aber nur ein Platzhalter wenn die Steckachse und das Hinterrad nicht montiert sind. Die kleine Schraube verhindert nur, dass bei ausgebautem Hinterrad das Schaltwerk abfällt.
Die festgezogenen Hinterachse presst über das Hinterrad das Schaltauge in eine Vertiefung am Schwingenende.
Auch wenn sich die Achse etwas löst, was nicht selten vorkommt, verdreht sich das Schaltauge nicht direkt.
Wenn allerdings ein Fremdkörper (Ast, Stein etc.) in das Schaltwerk oder das Hinterrad gerät, dann wird das Schaltwerk/Schaltauge mitgerissen. Ist die Achse nicht richtig fest, dann kann sich das Schaltauge leicht verdrehen aber ein fester Stock im Hinterrad, reisst alles ab. Eigentlich soll das Schaltauge eine Sollbruchstelle haben aber, wie schon wieter oben geschrieben, sind an den 1x12 Schaltwerken immer stabielere Schaltaugen montiert und dann kann alles kaputt gehen, vom Schaltwerk angefangen bis zur Schwinge aber auch Hinterräder sind dabei schon zuammen gebrochen. Desewegen sollte man sich immer überlegen ob man über einen losen Ast drüber fährt.


----------



## nobuya (16. Dezember 2019)

Früher warn die Schaltaugen noch am Rahmen dran, und nicht an der Achse, aber immer hilft das sicher auch nicht.
Hast Du noch ein Bild vom Schaltauge?
Da kannst Du ja nur hoffen, dass die Rahmenregion nun nicht einen strukturellen Defekt hat, was die Bohrung für die Hinterradachse betrifft..
Der Service scheint in Deinem Fall allerdings ne Katastrophe zu sein, mein Beileid.


Sorry für OT, aber mich fasziniert dieses Bild von @specialized99 
Ich weiß genau, was ich da sehen sollte, aber irgendwie drängen sich immer die halbkreisförmigen Strukturen in den Vordergrund, die nach oben weg ins Bild reinzulaufen scheinen, muss wohl an der Beleuchtung liegen


----------



## bastl-axel (17. Dezember 2019)

nobuya schrieb:


> Früher waren die Schaltaugen noch am Rahmen dran, und nicht an der Achse, aber immer hilft das sicher auch nicht.


Aber nur nur bei Stahlrahmen und die waren dann ein Teil des Rahmens und nicht auswechselbar.


----------



## franzam (17. Dezember 2019)

überrutschen der Anschlagschraube hatte ich auch schon mal bei meinem Cube. Hab dan den Anschlag am Schaltauge vergrößert:


----------



## bastl-axel (17. Dezember 2019)

Ih, eine Schlitzschraube. Hast du die im Museum geklaut?  Trotzdem eine gute Idee.


----------



## fone (19. Dezember 2019)

empik schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 2012 YT und hatte schon einige Male Kontakt mit dem Service, ich hab mein Rad oder Teile schon ein paar Mal einschicken müssen und war immer zufrieden. Ein Freund von mir hatte diesen Sommer+ Herbst seine liebe Not mit dem Canyon-Support. Kein Vergleich, der Support von YT ist deutlich besser als der von Canyon.


Bei nem Kumpel von mir war's genau umgekehrt. Bei Canyon alles perfekt. Bei YT alles scheisse.



filiale schrieb:


> Der Laden ist einfach zu schnell gewachsen und die Strukturen dafür nicht parallel angepasst worden sondern nachträglich zu spät. Das Ergebnis zeigt sich jetzt.


Eher nein.
Über den Service von Canyon wird hier gejammert seit ich denken kann, oder zumindest seit 2003.
Da waren sie noch deutlich kleiner.
Seitdem wird auch jeden Tag der Untergang Canyons wegen Boykott vorausgesagt. Leider ist die Anzahl der tatsächlichen Probleme so gering gegenüber den verkauften Bikes, dass es da einfach kaum einen interessiert.
Man muss also noch etwas Geduld haben bis Canyon endlich pleite geht.


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Dezember 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Eher nein.
> Über den Service von Canyon wird hier gejammert seit ich denken kann, oder zumindest seit 2003.
> Da waren sie noch deutlich kleiner.
> Seitdem wird auch jeden Tag der Untergang Canyons wegen Boykott vorausgesagt. Leider ist die Anzahl der tatsächlichen Probleme so gering gegenüber den verkauften Bikes, dass es da einfach kaum einen interessiert.


achso, du siehst es also nicht als kritisch an, wenn man keine Rahmenteile bekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (19. Dezember 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> achso, du siehst es also nicht als kritisch an, wenn man keine Rahmenteile bekommt?


Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, es ist mir total egal. 

Um Rahmenteile geht's dem TE aber gar nicht so sehr. Von dem Rahmenteil-Thema sind doch meist nur Zweit-Kunden betroffen. Im Forum müssten das so 3-4 Fälle sein?


----------

